# TOTB4 - LATEST NEWS



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just had a text from Ged (Knight) ...

Keith has run a 9.4  (well done Keith)

Tim has just run a 9.96 in the Nur   (well pleased for you Tim ... finally in the 9's).


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Brilliant


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Some more news:

Fuggles has a cracked manifold.
Atco lost his bonnet at 170 mph
Drag R (the Top Secret car being driven by Tims mate) has an oil leak.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Atco is now using John Fuggles' bonnet 

3 cars in the 9's so far ... Keith, Tim and a Scoob !


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Which Scoob? 

(don't say the blue one with gold wheels)


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sounds like a right bit of drama. How's the team doing over all compared with others?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Chris - not sure which scoob mate ... Ged just text and said "a scoob".

Moleman - I don't know the overall placings, etc. Ged hasn't been paying attention to the handling so far .. choosing to concentrate on the 1/4's. No idea on the top speeds at this stage either.

I'll try making a few calls soon to get some more information  Shame the on-line radio thing is so useless ... I was really hoping to hear times, speeds, etc.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

any news on RK driving the yellow R32??


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

-C- said:


> (don't say the blue one with gold wheels)


It's the one with tthe WRC Decals


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm trying a couple of people too mate. I'll post anything interesting.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

JasonO said:


> It's the one with tthe WRC Decals


Fpmsl!


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Waiting on News


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Powervehicles said:


> Waiting on News


Me too!! It's a nightmare being out here in the N.sea today lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Uncle Peter has just bust his front splitter on a high speed run apparently.

Tim's 9.96 was @ 150!!

A Scooby just went into the 9s

Gary's 'box is knackered

Dave was doing 170 when his bonnet flew up and cracked his windscreen!!!


----------



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

the scoob is haldors, built by rodger clark motorsport, ran last year its the icelandic chap.

mike


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Not much new to report. 

Oil leak on Drag R hasn't been fixed so that's not being run again.
Tim ran 190mph over the 1.2 miles ... he doesn't want to remove the rear wing so might not go quicker.

I believe the RC Evo has done a 199mph run over the 1.2 miles.

No top speeds or anything else to report.

Yep - t'was the Icelandic Scooby that did the 9 second 1/4.

I think Keith, TIm, the Icelandic Scooby and the RC EVO are in the top 4 positions (i'm not sure if that's just on the 1/4 or the overall points scoring).


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

According to Crash.Net radio the 1/4 mile times were - wasnt fast enough to get all the names !!

1 Keith Cowie Skyline 9.4 156
2 WRX 9.93 143
3 Tim Webster R3? 9.95 150
4 Evo 10.24 139
5 Paul WRX STI 10.31 140
6 Mo ? R33 10.37
7 John reynolds R33 10.40 
8 Grant MK1 GOLF!!! 10.40 135
9 Mike Maynard R34 10.45 145
10 Adrian Smith Corrola 10.47 142
11 SUPRA 10.62
12 Neil ? Westfield 
13 Joe VIPER 10.7 136
14 Mike Ward Evo6 10.78 147
15 Subaru 10.9 127


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Ally - no word on Hugh?


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

No, hoped he would have been in that list 8-(

Not much info on Crash.Net Radio!! All music, should get the final results soon though.

Ally


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

TOP SPEED

FWD Paul Johnson Fiesta RS Turbo 167.8

RWD Paul English VIPER 200.2 !!!

The guy on the radio forgot to take the 4 wheel drive results with him!

Ally


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

4WD Top Speeds

Evo 5 199.1
John Reynolds R33 195.2
Keith Cowie R32 193.8
Corrola 184.6


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Just heard*

1/4 mile shoot out keith 1st Tim 2nd.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like it's been an eventful day.

Any news on the handling event? 

M


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith was against a Supra in the 1/4 mile final (I think its the final), I think he won with a 9.34 but the commentator didnt actually clarify it, but it sounded like that on the tannoy in the background!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Just heard the same on the totb radio thing. Well done both.

edited to say that he did get the fastest time


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yeah, Keith was in the final against the CRD Supra and beat it.

I've no idea who's the overall champion nor who the team champions are.

But I think a HUGE well done has to go to both Keith and Tim on their achievements today. 

Also a big well done to everyone who took part in the event ... it's one thing talking about it, it's another thing actually entering and subsequently competing.

Tony - did you not go up with the rest of the crew this year mate ?


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

well done keith and tim  awesome times


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Seeing as I've not heard who won overall yet ... just trying to see if i can work it out.

It looks like the RC Evo was 4th on the 1/4 for the 4wd class and won the top speed for the 4wd class. If it put in a half decent handling time then that's surely got a good chance of winning.

Keith has won the 4wd 1/4's, come 3rd in 4wd top speed (?), PROBABLY not done great on handling (as it's not set-up for it) but then Won the 4wd shoot-out and the overall shoot-out final .... so he should have done well too. 

Tricky one to guess .......


----------



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

the evo boys won the team event


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

TOP 10

10 - evo6 gavin
9 impreza
8 dax rush
7 impreza
6 jason evo4
5 viper 
4 john reynolds r33
3 tim webster r33
2 clyde evo 5
1 KEITH COWIE    

TEAM TROPHY went to EVO's


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

thank God it wasnt rocket ronnie again 

well done to keith and rc developments on the 2nd its clive not clyde guys and its an evo 6


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

moses said:


> thank God it wasnt rocket ronnie again


I guess he decided it was time to let someone else have a chance eh   LOL !

WELL DONE KEITH !!!! That's a superb result - and shows what can be achieved if you put the effort it.

Well done to Tim too .... the Nur has had various gearbox issues in the past, but with it's new turbo / engine configuration and reliable tranmission Tim gets the rewards he deserves. In the 9's too ... what more could you ask for.

Once again, well done to everyone who took part. I'm sure we'll hear all about it over the next few days.

Moses - should we expect to be invaded by Evo owners now ?    LOL ! Well done to the Lancer Register team.


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Just got back from there now! Congratulations Keith on getting a 4.3 run and beating the r34 v spec II nur!

Ill get some pics posted up soon


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

00mpollard said:


> Just got back from there now! Congratulations Keith on getting a 4.3 run and beating the r34 v spec II nur!
> 
> Ill get some pics posted up soon


Keith got a 4.3 run?! That IS impressive!  But seriously, congratulations to Keith for doing so well again!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Well done to all those who went. 

I guess the Scooby doo's feel like Scooby don'ts right now. LOL


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

think kieths final run was 9.3 with 160 terminal


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

a bit slow then!!! some great cars there today


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like it was a great day for all involved and spectating. Superb news about Keith Cowie winning overall!! Well done that man.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Just got home,

I missed the end of the event as we left earlier to beat the traffic. 

Congratulations to Keith for winning the overall. Looks like all your and RB Motorsports hard work finally paid off.

Tim's car was truly amazing, for me it was car of the day although I may be a little biased! 9.95 secs @ 150  Congratulations Tim  :smokin: 

Didn't realise it was ATCO's car with the bonnet, sorry I didn't say hello Dave.

Sorry about John's, Gary's and the Drag R. Well done all the same, the cars looked great.

A couple of pics I took.

Unfortunately I missed your big spin Peter, I was eating some chips at the time, saw it but didn't have the camera ready lol 











Hugh's car looked very potent









Car of the day for me, unbelievable time and looked/sounded awesome.









Well done everyone...
Nito


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

Just got back from TOTBV, Well done tim was a good effort m8.
Big thums up to Keith with his 9.38 1/4 was so hoping he would beat his best ,weather was awsome for the turbo's


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Well done to everyone who ran, supported and chipped in in any way shape or from  That should cover it I reckon.

Some truly awesome machines there which is reflected in the times/results :smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

Daz said:


> I guess he decided it was time to let someone else have a chance eh   LOL !
> 
> WELL DONE KEITH !!!! That's a superb result - and shows what can be achieved if you put the effort it.
> 
> ...



thanks mate, im sure they will not invade but maybe post 


which car is tims, well done to him and how much bhp has he got


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

moses said:


> thanks mate, im sure they will not invade but maybe post


Only messing with ya ! I bet you guys are all very pleased though.




> which car is tims, well done to him and how much bhp has he got


This one....










And a stunning car it is too.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

The NUR just look so right!!! TS bumper with massive intercooler opening, old skool GTR badge, air intake; so mean. All the right ingredients.

A big well done to all who competed/participated, and as has been mentioned before in the thread; its one thing to talk, and its another to deliver the goods.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Doug, any news on how Marc got on?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Marc had an AFM problem. Good day I was pleased with my own results. Fastest rotary engined car in UK over 1.25 miles, 183.3mph with the wind against us. 620bhp though!! 

Ant.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Nice one Ant. Were the Dragon guys down as well?


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

I saw Tim's Nur spec do a 9.98 early on and it just leap out of the staging area like some invisible giant had kicked it's rear end !! But fair dues to Keith, his car went like a the proverbial off a stick. It was a great day out and I hope to be there next year(driving).


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind comments.
Had a fantastic day with a 9.95 @ 150, shame I couldn't do a Ronnie and get points in the handling section as well.
Can't complain really though, finished 3rd overall and only beaten by Keith in the drag shootout final.

Massive thanks to everyone at Abbey, they've worked wonders with the car and were superb on the day. Even Scott got his hands dirty.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

Tim said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments.
> Had a fantastic day with a 9.95 @ 150, shame I couldn't do a Ronnie and get points in the handling section as well.
> Can't complain really though, finished 3rd overall and only beaten by Keith in the drag shootout final.
> 
> Massive thanks to everyone at Abbey, they've worked wonders with the car and were superb on the day. Even Scott got his hands dirty.



congrats tim that was an awesome time mate well done, how much bhp u got mate

cheers

and thanks daz yes we were very very happy thanks


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

I got about 45 1/4 vids I will be hosting tomorrow, tried to do it tonight but can't seem to compress file size (will no by tomorrow)

keiths run was a [email protected] got it on vid, 

The location was a big improvment on last year, (it had a place to park your ass) more stands please, 

sadly there was alot of broken cars, one part of motorsport I wish we could do without.

I will let you all know tomorrow where you can look at vids and host some of your own on my server


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

Tim said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments.
> Had a fantastic day with a 9.95 @ 150, shame I couldn't do a Ronnie and get points in the handling section as well.
> Can't complain really though, finished 3rd overall and only beaten by Keith in the drag shootout final.
> 
> Massive thanks to everyone at Abbey, they've worked wonders with the car and were superb on the day. Even Scott got his hands dirty.


well done on your times :smokin: 

What tyres was your car running??


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

well done keith!! nice one

more pics here

http://www.migweb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=215076


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Well done boys. Storming performances all around.

From a spectator view point I thought last year was loads better as viewing was permitted at far end of high speed run. Last year the Skylines , Supra's and Porsches were well worth a watch here.In their wisdom they decided that it is too dangerous. If a car had a blow out, I'd have to agree it'd be mass carnage.

All the same, for me it was the top speed viewing that made this event appealing. Apart from driving round the cones this event is little different to a Santa Pod meeting ( for the well travelled spectator)
Am I missing the point ?

£20 entry fee, hard to justify esp. without top speed run spectating.

Not wishing to be totally negative , there were some areas that were much improved over last year;

Birds without much on were much more plentiful  Donut were also rather pleasant  

Worth £20 for birds/ chav spotting value but otherwise, I'm not so sure  


Roll on TOTB 5 ( with even more birds) but £10 entry.

Did anyone mention the lass doing the 'pole dancing' ......hilarious


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just rolled in, very eventful day, very eventful journey home....

Firstly sincere congratulations to the MLR, they buttoned up the handling circuit good and proper this year. I think that we lost the team trophy by 3 or 4 points and suffered a 50% attrition rate through various minor'ish problems. We only needed one or two more of our cars to have performed to their promise or potential and we would have retained it but that's history now.

I guess that we'll be back next year but I thought the event was a bit of a pi55 take, worse than last year but I won't spoil this thread, I'm sure there'll be plenty of opportunities for feedback later on.

Many congratulations to Keith for a well deserved overall victory but I reckon the man with the biggest grin was Tim... thoroughly deserved results after so much frustration before, well done.

I was chuffed to come joint fourth overall (3rd in class) on the circuit, better than I hoped. I think Ron K came in 6th or 7th in Darren's car. Shame I missed out on the opportunity to run in the shoot out as my second best time was 2/100ths more than the guy I tied with... 

Enormous thanks to Abbey for sorting the handling on my car, for trackside support and to Mark and Scott particularly for the roadside assistance on the way home after my ignition amp started packing up.

Well done to everybody who competed!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well done everyone.
Special congratulations to Keith and Tim on some excellent results 
Any chance you can give us the current spec Tim ?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Well done*

Tim. Sorry I could not be present but this was due to personal reasons not your lack of personality    Just shows what the lil old TO4Z can do.You drove it home and you can go shopping in it this week.Just thinkif you were perhaps 4 stone lighter.    

Congrats to Keith, superb effort.

Well done all the competitors,dont be despondent if it broke,pushed to the limits they are all fragile.

Tony stopathome.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Peter said:


> Just rolled in, very eventful day, very eventful journey home....



Glad you got home ok Peter, we got back at just gone 11pm, at least the traffic was lighter than the journey up.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

First time at the event and had a good time!

great to see Tim get into the 9's and see Keiths car run, to awesome skyline!

The higlight for me was the drive up on Saturday as i met up with Mick (m6beg), Nick (supra RZ) and family and followed the Lemon all the way up to York (bout 5hr journey) so got lots of flyby shots and some vid footage so for those who havent heard it run yet and keep wondering why people go on bout the noise of the car ill host the vid later and you can have a listen!!!! - its amazing!!

Fair play to the Evo Boys, they kicked ass on the handling having 3 cars in the shootout and doing well on the strip!

Also congrats to the icelandic guy on pulling a 9.3 in the scooby! - only problem for me was it was quoted as being the fastest in the world when there are a lot quicker in Aus and elsewhere!

I got a few nice pics of the club stand aswell so ill host them up later to!

all in all a good day!! even though in some areas there was a lack of organisation!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

oh forgot to mention if anybody was doubting or wondering exatcly how fast the Lemon was on the way up Mick had a play with a Hayabusa and kicked its ass and that was only at 1.2bar!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*SORRY*

Tim .I have just heard that your a stone lighter than when I saw you last and youve had a regulation hair cut. I am well impressed.Gobsmacked in fact.On a personal note ,does the lack of hair affect your sex life?    

Tony Gobsmacked stopathome


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Results*

Anyone know when all the final results will be collated and stuck up on a webpage in hyperspace for the unlucky ones who couldn't attend...????


----------



## killerm5 (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations to the GTR OC- great turnout !! 

I was there in my big fat heavy M5, blimey what a letdown that was, you think it's quick and then get it on the track and a. you cant stop it wheelspinning off the line and b. you wish you'd bought fitted those Toyo's instead of running with the nearly bald Conti Sports.. Sigh.. You live and you learn.

Tim's Nur was my favourite car of the day no doubt! Well done to all of your members for providing such excellent entertainment, there's something about watching a skyline launch on its way to a 9 second run... !!

I am now wishing i'd bought a skyline instead of the m5, oh well.. next year maybe! 

Well done again and see some of you at Terminal Velocity! 

DMC


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well done all - it's great to hear that the Skylines are still a force out there.
Congratulations to the Evo boys.


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Congratulations to all of the Skyline boys. Keith and Tim were awesome :smokin: 

A few pictures of the day.

Drag R










Another










The Monster










RK










The Lemon










RC Evo










Tim's Car  










Peter's Car










Tim in action










Keith in action, He was going to fast to get a clear picture  



















A rather quick scooby










That's enough pictures I think  

I've got a small video of one of Keith's runs from my digital camera. Does anybody know how to host it?

Cheers

John


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Well done to all, you've done us proud :smokin:

Found some pics here... http://www.driftworks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7537


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

An eventful drive home with Peter (at least he saves his failures until AFTER the event!) and we didn't see Gary P so assume he and Nikos got home OK.

I'm sure John F will give us his words when he gets back later today, although I know he personally was very disappointed as we lost the Team trophy and he was unable to contribute any points. In slower time I'm sure there will be a complete review of why we didn't come out on top at both individual and team level. Clearly the MLR being able to take nearly all the points in the Handling and our early failures preventing a number of us making contributions are the facts. The MLR guys clearly had a game plan that with our failures and the almost non-existant efforts from Scooby World worked perfectly for them (52points to our 46 I believe, we came 2nd, 200+ third).

Great disappointment for me too, getting only one real run at 2bar was not quite the plan, but I'm sure it will look good on the CD when its out!

Having already seen Gary out and John kill the exhaust manifold it was intended as a sensible sighting run for the first attempt using 2bar boost and not a "balls out" effort. Having launched at only 5k, I toasted the GTO (even with a 2.2sec 60foot and only 12.2 1/4) in the other lane and went through for the top speed. 

The red light came on at 9500 in fourth (work it out yourself, I can't see the speedo when the needle is at the bottom), shifted into top, floored it and engaged warp drive. As the speed trap approached I thought "this is actually going to be a good one" (yes, premature, I know) when the bonnet flew up (good air brake!) before wrenching itself off just as I approached the speed trap - still officially clocked 170mph though. The real bad bit was that the lefthand bonnet hinge had been blown back with such force it cracked the bottom corner of the windscreen, so it was game over before I'd even started as even with all the gaffa tape kindly supplied by GTart the conclusion was the screen wouldn't take the windpressure at high speed again. Thanks also to Abbey for the loan of the drill so we could get the recovered bonnet bolted back on again for the drive home.

I was very disappointed, as I was sure over 200 was easily achievable and possibly over 210. However clearly the day was not meant to be ours. Never mind, we'll let the MLR borrow it for a year before bringing it back to its true home.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just wondered if anybody got any footage of my first run on the circuit? I can't remember whether it was a 360 or a 720 spin out but one of the cones I took out left a nice crease in my passenger door. Or may be the second run when I took out the timing gear after overcooking the last bend?


----------



## Chris B (Jun 28, 2004)

Luffy said:


> First time at the event and had a good time!
> 
> great to see Tim get into the 9's and see Keiths car run, to awesome skyline!
> 
> ...



Think you may have missed heard. Fastest 2.0 Impreza in the world all the Aus impreza that are quicker are 2.4 etc...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Big congrats to all those that picked up personal bests on the day and those that produced the winning results. Sounds like an excellent day albeit without the GT-R sweep of prior years.

Cya O!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't be too dissapointed Dave,

It was the GB's first outing, at least you know what needs sorting for its next outing. 

I feel sorry for John too, you could see how dissapointed he was. All the failures on the Skylines were unforseeable. 

There were more Skylines in the top ten than any other car, shame they weren't all GTROC cars, so in essence the Skyline still ruled the day. Seems daft to have more than one Skyline team taking points from eachother but I'm pretty confident that next year the GTROC will be collecting the team award again!

Well done Peter as well, looked really good on the handling circuit. I have a load of pics of your car, if you pm me your e-mail address I'll send them through. I was cursing that I missed your spin as I got potos of all your other runs, sorry to hear it creased your door. 

Regards
Nito


----------



## matttyevo (Nov 13, 2004)

Well done Keith.. overall champ...some great cars there ...quality field


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Dave (ACTO) - how did your gearbox stand up?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Too bad I had to leave early again, but I had another 500 miles to cover  (1000 miles in 24h )

Good to see everybody again 

Some very nice performers, was well pleased to see Andy Forrest start the day with a 10.49-wake-up-call, and then awesome times by Tim and a lot of the GTRs 

I was standing at the handling course when Keith did his 9.4 run, and even there I could hear it was him... What a sound 

I did see Peter's big spin there, sorry I didn't get it on film / picture...

Nice job by the MLR, they've clearly been working hard to achieve the result...

Ken, nice meeting you again, thanks again for helping out, will have to get you a beer when you're back in Eurocountry 
Also thanks to Dave for helping with the tickets 

Real shame we had so many reliability issues, but that's part of the game... I think it's the consistency that was MLR's strong point... 

Really nice how DaveG unleashed 1000+ horses on a standard gearbox and it kept up nicely 

I'm knackered...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking forward to seeing some video clips now ....


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

-C- said:


> Dave (ACTO) - how did your gearbox stand up?


No major issue, other than I only launched at 5kRPM, with HKS ETC switched on, at 2bar, and it was still a bit squirrelly! 

My "plan" was to put in a 200+ top speed to get us some points on the table, before trying a few better launches at increasing RPM - my fear was that the launches would kill the gearbox and that would be game over hence the speed chase first. With the drag suspension the handling circuit was not likely to be a happy hunting ground!

I did two "dry" runs at 1bar initially to empty the fuel tank ready for the good stuff, for info those where a 14sec and 13sec quarter with 160 through the speed trap. Also sneakily did a few practice launches on the back return runway! The box copes with 5k launch no problem, suspect even 7 with caution was not an issue, I would not fancy 9k at 2bar and I was not using the SS Pro Crazy Start at all. Below 5k she tended to bog down, especially with the digital clutch.

Indicatively, the one 5k launch at 2Bar had me on the 9.5 rev limiter within the first few feet with quick gearchanges rather than "fast" afterward still delivering a 12.2 quarter and 124mph terminal. My intention was to build up, not banzai first pass.......

I feel the car is easily a low 11's on a standard box even with an oik like myself who isn't into dragging at all, with a little practice it could even get into the 10's. For how long it would keep on taking that sort of abuse I cannot guess, maybe GiO is the one to answer that one!

With a gearbox and clutch (yes Chris, I have the HKS triple plate in still!) I was confident in, the desirable end of the 10's wouldn't be an issue. Having "felt" this car when its on the nail, fully woken up, I can easily see how it's previously done a 10.02 despite being fully laden apart from a spare tyre. With someone of Keith's talents at the helm, I'm sure he would have the car in the 9's.

In the end I've no complaints, when it hits 2bar boost and I hear that almighty noise that seems to come from its very soul its worth every penny plus some.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Brilliant*

I have got to say very well done to Keith AWESOME car and well earned.
Fair play to you  

And to Mr Tim Webster.
Totally stunning 9's R34 Nur  
And watching the TV   
Very very pleased for you Tim.

Abbey have done it again   

And to the rest of the team well done.

TOTB is the best event I go to each year  

And for me I got to show the Lemon off, which is such a pleasure :smokin: .


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Quick vid of the Lemon*










Mick


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Mick


:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*And a pic*











Mick


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

your car is on fire!!!

nice vid mick


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=2122943945

Some pictures 

I have several videos, including Uncle Pete's first run, also Tim's Nür and the Top Secret Drag-R, and some Vipers

No place to host though...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*One more vid coming home from TOTB*

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/10248/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/1


Mick


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Mick you hooligan  absolutely love it mate :smokin:


----------

